# Audi smartphone interface



## enzo7512 (Aug 26, 2017)

I want to know if it was possible to activate the audi interface of smartphone on a Audi TT 2017.

I see that:





The logo has appeared in the menu, more but when i plug my phone, nothing its happen.

thanks in advance

Have a good day.

Enzo


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

Only if you order it from the factory - also means you need tech pack too.
I have it in two other Audi cars and you are missing nothing!

CrapPlay as I have come to call it.. not tried android, but it certainly looks better.


----------



## enzo7512 (Aug 26, 2017)

Yes but I see, it's possible to activate ASI later. 
Look the link YouTube I put it.

I activate with Vcds but it's not works


----------



## Benlepunk (May 25, 2009)

can you tell us what you did to "activate with VCDS" , if you just use the adaptations to show the menu, it will probably not work without other codings !


----------



## enzo7512 (Aug 26, 2017)

Yes I use adaptation and some coding.


----------



## enzo7512 (Aug 26, 2017)

And you see the link youtube? The russian guy activate Audi Smartphone


----------



## Justphil100 (May 28, 2017)

Have you asked the Russian guy how?


----------



## enzo7512 (Aug 26, 2017)

Yes I ask but no answer


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

It says after been available on the A6 it's now available "as an option in the TT"


----------



## enzo7512 (Aug 26, 2017)

He never say that. Look up when some people ask how they can to activate


----------



## Benlepunk (May 25, 2009)

All I could find around is retrofitting a complete unit (MIB2, and even change the USB connectors sometimes) to be able to "activate" audi smartphone interface. This means serious costs, not just some codings.
That said, if it can be done for cheap why not, but having it on an other car, it's not such a great option...


----------



## enzo7512 (Aug 26, 2017)

I have a big package with Audi Music Interface, audi phone box.

But how the russian guy make it, this is my question. its means, its possible to activate Audi Smartphone


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

enzo7512 said:


> He never say that. Look up when some people ask how they can to activate


Yes, they have made the same bad translation given he's not replied....... Hence why in the description he talks about the A6 which is where ASI first appeared.

OT: Does circumventing audis licences agreements/policies mean this would be software piracy? Can you lift maps from one car to the next without paying after the three years are up?? Would that be piracy too???


----------

